# Logan 200 shifter rack spring



## sgriggs (Nov 3, 2014)

Does anyone know off hand what size spring is in the shifter rack (LA-238 is the part number)?  Don't go take yours apart or anything.  I was just hoping someone else has replaced one before and has the info.  Thanks.

Scott


----------



## Mister Ed (Nov 3, 2014)

All I remember is that it is a little bitty bugger. I remember looking all over my work area for mine one night.


----------

